# [Empfehlungen] Links



## Martel (4. Dezember 2009)

First! Again! Wie Weihnachten..


Mein Absoluter favorit:
http://www.my-onlinespiele.net/r1602-crush-the-castle.html


und die Seite : www.Seite55.de eine schöne Sammlung leider nicht mehr ganz aktuell.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Dezember 2009)

Das Spiel macht ja mal voll Laune! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich find super hab die Normale Version b estimmt schon 3/4 mal durchgespielt, und die Version mit dem Fan-Maps auch schon n paar mal...


----------



## Nawato (10. Dezember 2009)

http://www.crazymonkeygames.com/Thing-Thing-Arena-2.html n sau geiles game xD hab alle gespielt und das ist das beste, die neue Arena 3 find ich nicht so doll, 2 ist 1000 mal besser xD


----------



## Noxiel (24. Dezember 2009)

Warfare 1944 
http://armorgames.com/play/4071/warfare-1944

Habe ich heute per Zufall gefunden und es macht ganz schön Laune.


----------



## Omidas (28. Dezember 2009)

Auch nen sehr nettes Spiel für Zwischendurch ... wobei ... das dauert schon seine Zeit, wenn man komplett durch haben will.

Divergence Turret Defense


----------



## Achanjiati (7. Januar 2010)

Ein Spiel welches nichtmal eben nur kurz gespielt wird, www.scherbenwelten.de

Sehr umfangreiches und komplexes Rollenspiel mit durchaus hohem Anteil an wirtschaftlichen Aspekten. Es ist auf ein "Ohne-Ende" konzipiert, die aktuelle Runde läuft seit 5 Jahren. Dennoch ist es durchaus für Neulinge möglich sich ihren Platz zu erarbeiten.


----------



## Teal (3. Februar 2010)

Hat man mir gestern gezeigt:

SandCastle


----------



## mccord (4. Februar 2010)

Record Tripping


----------



## uk_uk (16. Februar 2010)

wenn ich nicht gerade EVE daddel, investiere ich ein wenig Zeit (meist auf arbeit, wenn grad nix zu tun ist ^^) in:

Deepolis
und
Seafight

Mein seltsamer Kollege spielt das hier mit Wonne oO

Farmerama


----------



## Teal (17. Februar 2010)

Creeper World Training Simulator (Tower Defense)

Das komplette Spiel gibt es hier auch für ein paar Euro zu kaufen.


----------



## Gilbradur (6. April 2010)

Da hab ich mehrere:

Die Stämme - www.die-staemme.de
Earth Lost - www.earthlost.de
Onlinefussballmanager - www.onlinefussballmanager.de

Mir gefallen sie. Man kann ja mal reinschauen. 

Die ersten zwei dauern etwas, das letzte ist eher so nebenbei. Man braucht nur ca. 5 Minuten pro Tag.


----------



## Teal (11. April 2010)

Lord Of Ultima ist was Feines. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadeye Joe (12. April 2010)

[url="http://world-of-dungeons.de/"]World of Dungeons
[/url]
spielt sich so ähnlich wie ein Pen & Paper RPG, ist aber realtiv einfach zu erlernen. 
Gespielt wird in Gruppen mit bis zu 12 Chars. 
Hauptsächlich geht es darum Dungeons zu bestehen und Items zu erbeuten.
ABER dabei handelt es sich nicht um bloßes Zeitabwarten sonder es muss eine Taktik im
vornhinein aufgestellt werden. Während des Dungeon besuches kann man aber nicht aktiv eingreifen.

Das gute an diesem BG ist das man nicht gezwungen wird einen Prem Acc zu kaufen um oben
mitspielen zu können. Als nicht Prem User hat man zwar nur die Wahl zwischen 3 Klassen, diese stehen
den Prem Klassen aber in nichts nach. Der zweite Vorteil der liegt darin das man zwei verschieden Chars
gleichzeitig aktiv spielen kann, was aber keinen direkten Vorteil bringt.


----------



## Sekundant (21. April 2010)

Age of War

Ist auch ganz witzig für zwischendrin, wenn man grad Langeweile hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avarion (24. April 2010)

Ein nettes Spiel für zwischendurch ist Caesary, ein schönes Spiel mit zwar etwas Pixeliger Grafik, aber doch noch im ertragbaren Rahmen. http://www.kongregate.com/games/caesary/ ist leider nur über Kongregate zu erreichen, aber das sollte dem Spass keinen abbruch tun. Wer es etwas genauer wissen will, das Game ist Komplett in Englisch. Ziel des Spiels ist es eine/mehrere Städte aufzubauen im alten Römischen Reich und dort gegen andere Spieler zu kämpfen.


----------



## Kagaru (8. Juni 2010)

http://www.finalgenesis.com/

Auf jeden fall mal anmelden 

ist ein neues Browsergame und macht richtig fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der speed sowie die Ress Produktion sind einfach nur gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vllt mal meinungen zu dem game posten wenn ihr mal reingeschaut habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Dave


----------



## casch79 (9. Juni 2010)

Ich mag besonders gerne Secret of the Solstice.
Kann man sich unter anderem hier runterladen: http://mmospiele.de/spiel/secret-of-the-solstice Das spiele ich auch schon seit einiger Zeit und macht mir immer wieder Spaß.

Und wenn ich mal Lust auf mehr Action habe, dann spiele ich meistens Air Rivals: http://mmospiele.de/spiel/air-rivals
Das tolle daran ist, dann man echt nicht lange braucht, um das Gamplay zu verstehen, die Action ist wie gesagt schnell und gut und es gibt immer was zu tun.


----------



## Grotuk (11. August 2010)

http://spacewars.eu/spacewars/index.php

Man ist Kaptn. eines Raumschiffes und muss sich gegen die anderen Spieler behaupten. Sehr lustiges Spiel mit manigfaltigen Siegstrategien.


----------

